
Big Bang theory wrong? Star older than Universe discovered - swamp40
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1162808/big-bang-theory-how-old-is-universe-physics-news-astronomy-space-2019
======
simonblack
Of course it might just be that we're seeing it from the reverse direction.
(Unlikely though, IMHO)

Reverse direction? The universe is curved. Eventually you get back to your
starting place. To use an Earthly analogy, Chicago is roughly 500 miles WEST
of New York, but it's nearly 25,000 miles EAST of New York.

------
lioeters
express.co.uk is behind one of those sleazy consent forms: one-click accept or
"manage" a whole list of data collectors. Just say no.

\---

Here's more info about this star Methusela, from a reputable source:

[https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/hd140283.h...](https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/hd140283.html)
(2013)

> The star could be as old as 14.5 billion years (plus or minus 0.8 billion
> years), which at first glance would make it older than the universe's
> calculated age of about 13.8 billion years, an obvious dilemma.

> But earlier estimates from observations dating back to 2000 placed the star
> as old as 16 billion years.

